# Grinding hooves



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I finally got a small 4" grinder for the goats hooves. Is there anything I should know before I give it a try? Would someone with experience care to walk me thru it. I'm imagining that it smells pretty good... :nooo


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a grinder and just "played" with it until it worked for me. I didn't think the smell was too bad. The hardest part for me was not having ripples. Again, practice makes perfect.

You'll be so happy with how much quicker it is, that you won't mind the learning of it.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Hot feet! If you grind for too long on onw foot, it heats up. And wear leather gloves! I lost the finger off of my knittet gloves...and parts of my fingernails quick as a flash! I'd say also to watch your angle as you can grind uneavenly quickly! Also, if your sanding disk gets dirty you can use a stiff brush or wire brush to clean it off. You will still need to trim between the toes and an overly long toe...same as has been suggested before. I use the grinder more as a "finisher" than to do the complete job.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the types of grinders you are using? or a link to a site that has one like yours?


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the one my husband bought to use while he trims and shoes our horses. I saw it one day and thought "Hmmm"! I was done trimming my goats in no time and with little effort.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=231604-38307-TF7AG&lpage=none


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I've thought about this a few times, but I think I'd probably take off more fingers than hoof.... :/

It only takes me about 5 minutes to trim up a goat with the nippers.

Tracy


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Those little orange handled Nippers can do a good job and you really don't need the grinder. However, you can do a better and smoother job with the grinder. Also hooves on foundered goats are a breeze with the grinder.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I got it because it seems like everyone was raving about what a breeze it was awhile back. Haven't tried it yet, but I do have a few problem hooves in the herd so perhaps I will be glad after all.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Tracy - I'm with you -I think about it and then imagine the grinder getting away from me on one of the sassy girls -flying through the air-ugh!! 

Some one on here a while back - thinking it was Tim?? talked about getting a sharpener for the hoof trimmers -I'd like to know how that is working out.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not the most coordinated person but I haven't had run away grinder yet. I did take of the finger to my knit glove but that was while we were trimming the hooves of an untamed sheep. SHE did not enjoy any of what we were doing to her!  I trim the goats' hooves in our wide wooden stand. One of my does seems to have long toes and lots of hoof growing between the toes that require trimmers first then I use the grinder to finish and level off the hooves. Another doe has little growth and I just use the grinder on her. Depends on what the need, I guess. I'm still learning....


----------

